# Wood quality



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

I found a source of wood on Craig's list I have a question about. I can get red oak, maple, ash and some walnut for $1/ bdf. What percentage of that being usable would be reasonable before asking for a better price, or going elsewhere (in your opinion)?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is the going price for those same woods from other suppliers in your area? $1.00 per board foot is exceedingly cheap. 

The percentage of good wood would have to be a ratio similar to the ratio of the prices.

George


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Look at it this way even if only 50% is good your still only at $2.00 a board foot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You would have to go see it.








 








.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

+ 1

I'd never buy timber from an unknown source without seeing it .

Pig in a poke comes to mind with this one


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

I would be checking moisture content too.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Depends on what you need. How far to you have to drive to go look at it? Consider offering $1.50/bd ft... IF you can pick and choose, especially with some walnut in the mix.

I operate a band sawmill and offer two prices-- mill run, and 50% more if they want to pick through the pile (and put everything back when they're through). Price varies with species.


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I had already bought some, but it wasn't obvious til I planed it how much was unusable. I know $1 is ridiculously cheap, and I can expect what I got. I just wondered if it was worth brining up to him, as I do intend to buy more. As it turns out, the "unusable" is really just the oak. It isn't horrible. Just not what I wanted for a project I'm building. 

Thanks again for you opinions.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing I have learned from local saw mills is that if the wood is only a dollar a bd. ft., then that's all it is probably worth. 

Woodworkers that do high end custom woodworking will travel great distances for a good saw mill and the owners know that. All walnut is not the same as all oak is not the same. There is density and the 'look' to consider as well as heartwood compared to sapwood for starters. The biggest cost factor is usually in what it looks like. I have been to what I call retail exotic lumber yards and wouldn't give 50 cents for their padauk or purple heart. 

I suggest you find a quality lumber yard and look at their oak and walnut before you go to a saw mill. Then you will know if you have a good find or not. Don't be blinded by the price.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Bastien said:


> I know $1 is ridiculously cheap, and I can expect what I got. I just wondered if it was worth brining up to him, as I do intend to buy more.
> 
> Thanks again for you opinions.


In my opinion, you went there and bought it, seeing it as you did so. The price is dirt cheap and you could not expect A-1 quality. You have no justification to complain to him about the price, especially if you feel it was good enough to buy more. He's not making anything at $1/bf.


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

mmwood_1 said:


> In my opinion, you went there and bought it, seeing it as you did so. The price is dirt cheap and you could not expect A-1 quality. You have no justification to complain to him about the price, especially if you feel it was good enough to buy more. He's not making anything at $1/bf.


If you read what I wrote, I said it was difficult to tell what I had til I planed it. And I wasn't complaining at all.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

You said you were wondering if you should bring it up to him. That seems to imply "complain". I'm just saying that for $1/bf, compared with $5/bf for A-1 grade, the answer is no. You did not say why it was hard to tell that some wood was unusable before planing. Sorry, I don't understand that. The factors that render a board unusable to me are primarily splits, loose knots or rot, all of which can be seen in a rough-sawn state. My comment was not meant as derogatory, just a statement of the facts as I see it.


----------

